# Daphne Al On Road Racing June 22nd



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Daphne Al On Road Racing June 22nd
Hobbytown USA 
6880 US Highway 90, Daphne, AL
251-621-8723
http://www.mobilercracing.com/index.php
Races are every other weekend 
Racing starts at 1:00
Gas sedan
Stock sedan
1/12 scale road
Pan car oval 4 cell 19t and 6 cell stock
Nascar truck oval 1500 stick pack and stock motor
Electric late model oval
Gas late model oval
Novice Oval
Novice Touring


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Make up date June 29th*

*MAKE UP DATE JUNE 29th* 








Thanks for the best turnout we've seen in a long time. I'm just sorry mother nature rained us out for only the 2nd time ever!! As I mentioned to the drivers still there after the rain, we will race this sunday June 29th instead of the 4th of july weekend. We will race for free for the guys and gals who already paid for the racing from this past weekend. I will also feed everyone pizza on Sunday. Jeremy was kind enough to bring the track earlier then I can get there Sunday, and Scott still has everyone entered into the system, We will pick up from where we started this past weekend. We have one NASTRUCK heat completed, and we will begin the novice oval at 2pm. Again you might want to go to the ROAR website and take a look at the rules, we will begin weighing cars this weekend, and the following weekend race we will begin height rules as well. Novice this includes you as its your goal to compete on the next level we want whatever cars you're running to be legal in our classes that you may be bumping up too. Any questions just call me 251-545-6053 and leave a message, I'm busy all the time, but I will return your calls!
Derek/Kane.
http://www.mobilercracing.com/index.php


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Next race is July 13th*

Next race is July 13th :thumbsup:


----------

